# 2009 Specialized S-Works SL2 Tarmac vs 2012 Specialized S-Works SL3 Roubaix



## tenacean (Jul 7, 2007)

I know these two bikes are "outdated" given we've moved on to SL4 models but for the bike enthusiast who puts in quite a few miles like me they represent frames for dream bike builds. Quite honestly the pro models of these models would've been great for a rider like me but I've reached a point in my bike riding that I've decided to treat myself to the best even though the value gained per dollar spent doesn't necessarily make sense.

A couple years back I bought the gold frame 2009 S-Works SL2 Tarmac. It was a nice deal at the time and brand new. I recently crashed that bike and then bought the 2012 Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL3.

I loved the Tarmac. It was surprisingly comfortable even though I could never quite dial in the fit for my odd body. I absolutely LOVED the snappy quality, it was flat out fast, and it climbed like a goat on a 5 hour energy drink. Even so, I just couldn't quite get past the fit. The entire time I rode the Tarmac I kept thinking that a more modern edition of the Roubaix would probably present a better option to dial in the fit. I had owned a 2006 Roubaix Expert and then read about the SL3 Roubaix. It was being characterized as having a perfect marriage of the snappiness of the Tarmac with the comfort of an older Roubaix.

For those out there like me who bargain shop for older high end framesets...I decided to write a very quick review of the two.

2009 S-Works Tarmac (gold frameset):

*Easton carbon handlebar
*Ultegra brakes
*Dura Ace 7800 cassette and derailleur
*Fulcrum Racing Torq carbon crankset with ceramic bearings (freaking awesome)
*Campy Shamal 2-way fit wheels running tubeless with ceramic bearing (again, awesome)
*Fizik seatpost and seat
*Speedplay zero pedals

2012 S-Works Roubaix (black frameset):

*I changed to a DA9000 group and a new model of Fizik seat but I used the same handlebar and wheelset.
* One irritation with this frameset was its enlarged bottom bracket which required me to use a Praxis conversion adapter (which works flawlessly by the way) but I then could not use what I consider to be the higher end bearings of the new DA bottom bracket. After being spoiled by the ceramic bearings of the Fulcrum crankset...it has been a downgrade.

Comparison: 

**First, I'd like to point out the Roubaix SL3 as it sits is 1 pound lighter than my old Tarmac.**

SPEED: The Tarmac was quicker and I'd say only slightly faster overall. It was truly a high end sports car. On the Tarmac, if I went downhill I found it difficult to find a gear that would give me pedaling resistance...I'd simply spin because it was so fast. On the Roubaix...I could go down the same hills and find a gear with resistance. Now, that could be because of the DA9000 gearing so take that with a grain of salt. When I cruise...not pushing but just rolling along...the Tarmac was about .5 to 1mph faster. Overall, though, I feel that the Tarmac is quicker and faster even being a pound heavier.

All in all...the Roubaix is fast...make no mistake...this was not even close to my 2006 Roubaix. Even so, it does make me work a bit more than my Tarmac but that's not a bad thing...the Tarmac spoiled me and I understood this when I made the switch. Overall, it moves out a slightly slower, cruises a bit slower, but it is still PLENTY fast. On the Roubaix I've actually beaten some course time and mileage that I rode on my Tarmac. I think this is, in part, due to the better fit. Overall, truly not the difference I expected...they are similar. (Edge: Tarmac SL2)

HANDLING: Obviously, the Tarmac has the edge in handling given it's narrower wheelbase...but...again...not by much. I've been all over poor roads, curves at high speed, and down some challenging downhills and I haven't had an issue with the Roubaix. It handles extremely well. (Edge: Tarmac SL2 but not by much...almost dead even.)

COMFORT: The Roubaix wins this one outright but, again, the Roubaix fits me like a glove. Let me say that the one surprise I had with the Tarmac was it's road comfort but the Roubaix is, well, a Roubaix. The SL3 still maintained that higher level of overall comfort. Under 25 miles both were equal...over 25 miles...the Roubaix shined. (Edge: Roubaix SL3)

OVERALL: Overall, those who said the SL3 Roubaix was more like the Tarmac and a truly great all 'round bike were correct. The differences are there with the edge going to the Tarmac SL2...but...they're are no longer as pronounced as they were in the past. 

Both framesets are fast and both are comfortable. I'd say choosing between the two depends upon FIT and HOW YOU RIDE. 

If you fit the Tarmac and ride fast under 25 miles more often...then that's the frame for you. If you fit the Roubaix SL3's frame better and want fast rides under 25 miles as well as fast comfortable rides over 25 miles...then that's the bike for you.

The Roubaix FIT me better...it may be the first bike that ever truly fit me. The Roubaix SL3 also suited my eclectic riding habits....it gave me the shorter faster rides I enjoyed on the TARMAC and the fast, comfortable longer rides I also enjoy. I do give up a little on short term quickness and climbing ease but, again, it's marginal. The Roubaix is plenty fast and I've shaved time off of rides on courses I rode on the Tarmac. I feel this is due to the better fit...AND...on long rides the fit and comfort of the Roubaix helped me maintain a steadier level of fitness over time.

I'd also like to say...once again...that the ceramic bearings on my Fulcrum crankset DID make a difference. I know there are some out there that will argue with me but I've now tried both and it is my opinion that ceramic bearings make a difference. Try it for yourself and make your own decision.

All in all...if you have to choose...as I said...the Tarmac SL2 vs the Roubaix SL3 comes down to FIT and YOUR STYLE OF RIDING. One is not necessarily better than the other. I truly think if you figure those out...the decision takes care of itself....and you'll love either one. I truly LOVE my Roubaix now...more than my Tarmac.


----------

